# Thinning A Horses Tail



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

How do you thin a horses tail? My mare has an extremely thick tail and I want it a little thinner so it's easier to manage. Can anyone explain how to do this? Pictures or a video would be a great help since I'm a visual learner.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

OMG!!

Everyone is stuffing their horses tails with fake hair to make theirs look thicker and you want to thin? You need to *post photos* of your mare's tail so we can all be envious.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing Allison!

OP - wash, condition and braid a couple of sections. Alternate the sections you have braided once a week to lessen the damage swishing. Easier for you to manage, yet horse still has fly protection.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I'd never want to thin a horse's tail! The thicker the better. Mine's quite thick at the moment, but I have a good detangling spray and I brush it every other day so it never gets too bad. 

Consistent upkeep means you never have to do heaps with it.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

mls said:


> I was thinking the same thing Allison!
> 
> OP - wash, condition and braid a couple of sections. Alternate the sections you have braided once a week to lessen the damage swishing. Easier for you to manage, yet horse still has fly protection.


This is a great idea. I have a mare with the thickest tail in the world! This will work great!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My qh's tail is so thick that if it was braided and hit someone it would inflict considerable pain.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I agree.... wouldn't want to thin it. I would use a great detangler like "Mane and Tail" spray in detangler. If you do it every day and then gently comb through it stays pretty well until the next day. I also braid when I work.

If we are going to show soon, I braid and wrap up with vetwrap and attach a home made fake tail for the flys. I've been able to leave Cinny's up for weeks at a time like this and it's really easy to care for.+










Always attache it to the vetwrap, and not the braided tail so that it doesn't damage the tail and can also easily come off if they do get their "tail" caught in something.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> OMG!!
> 
> Everyone is stuffing their horses tails with fake hair to make theirs look thicker and you want to thin? You need to *post photos* of your mare's tail so we can all be envious.


As you requested..



















The first picture is of last March when I first got her and the second is of last August. Those are the best pictures of her tail that I have.
Her tail is a lot thicker then it looks *and* it's curly :shock: so it gets extremely dread lock-y if I don't brush and braid it daily.




> I'd never want to thin a horse's tail! The thicker the better. Mine's quite thick at the moment, but I have a good detangling spray and I brush it every other day so it never gets too bad.
> 
> Consistent upkeep means you never have to do heaps with it.


I use either Cowboys Magic, Mane and Tail spray or plain baby oil in it according to what I have [I can't always get to the tack shop] and use that every other day and wash it every two weeks. I brush it daily and it still takes 10-15 minutes to brush it out completely and braid it almost every other day [she doesn't like having her tail braided because she hits herself].



> My qh's tail is so thick that if it was braided and hit someone it would inflict considerable pain.


My mare hates her tail braided and constantly is swishing it if it is and not the light tail swish either, it makes quite a thud sometimes and I've been hit quite a few times by it. One time I was bending over to pick her feet and *BAM* I had a black eye. :lol:



> I agree.... wouldn't want to thin it. I would use a great detangler like "Mane and Tail" spray in detangler. If you do it every day and then gently comb through it stays pretty well until the next day. I also braid when I work.
> 
> If we are going to show soon, I braid and wrap up with vetwrap and attach a home made fake tail for the flys. I've been able to leave Cinny's up for weeks at a time like this and it's really easy to care for.+
> 
> Always attache it to the vetwrap, and not the braided tail so that it doesn't damage the tail and can also easily come off if they do get their "tail" caught in something.


His "tail" is so ADORABLE!




I never thought about thinning it until a friend mentioned it after her friend did it with her pony [Welsh x Shetland]. She said "you just have to cut a few 'strands' and it makes a big difference and looks great". :-| But before I completely wrecked my mares tail I wanted to know if anyone else had tried it. I barrel race my mare so I don't "need" that long gorgeous super thick tail, but I don't want it extremely thin either, just more manageable and prettier. Her tail is extremely thick and frizzy/curly and course at the top and gets thicker as you go down.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

just dont brush it or worry about it ! LOL i never brush my horses tails or do anything to them unless im at a show or clinic.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

gypsygirl said:


> just dont brush it or worry about it ! LOL i never brush my horses tails or do anything to them unless im at a show or clinic.


But if I don't it looks like this:











:rofl:


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

bahahahah 

whatever you do *DO NOT THIN IT OUT!!!* it is so hard to get a lovely full tail on a horse so be thankful yours is stunning. i think it is gorgeous the way it is. 

if it is hard to manage just plait it half way and leave some out to get rid of the flys otherwise a daily brush should do


----------

